

Chinese hackers infiltrate Pentagon - garbowza
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/03/07/china.hackers/index.html

======
jamesbritt
FTFA: "But eventually Xiao Chen claims two of his colleagues -- not the ones
with him in the room -- have hacked into the Pentagon and downloaded
information, although he wouldn't specify what was gleaned. _CNN has no way to
confirm if his claim is true._ "

------
mixmax
Wouldn't that be Chinese crackers? Not hackers.

~~~
kirubakaran
You have to consider that it is the Pentagon that they are attacking :-)

------
dmm
I hope nothing secret in the Pentagon is connected to the internet.

------
mixmax
Seems like it is not only the American economy that is being assaulted by the
Chinese.

